

Rewrite It ...and other programming best practices. - thecombjelly
http://thintz.com/essays/programming-best-practices

======
hga
While the author makes some good points, I think he gets a little too
enthusiastic, e.g. near the end:

" _Your program will always be better off if you spend a day writing it 6
times, rather than designing it 6 times and writing it once._ "

Yes, but something like design, write, redesign, rewrite, rewrite... will
likely be even better. And the more experienced you get---in the domain, the
particular problem and orthogonally, the language, libraries and so on---the
more you can do detailed design upfront and less code rewriting.

------
tdmackey
More times than not, I've found rewriting code leads to more problems than
fixing some trivial error. Some small bug in the code is not necessarily a
symptom of a horrible design that will destroy your project.

I don't know about the random guy who wrote this article or his experiences,
but I rarely find myself with a few weeks to throw away rewriting code that
works.

I submit to you <http://www.c2.com/cgi/wiki?RewriteCodeFromScratch> for a more
reasonable and comprehensive discussion of the topic.

